# New Ceramic Diver Titan "C" 47mm Pictures



## robattopper

This just came arrived today too. I also included a comparison shot with the new diver Chronograph. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mandrake666

Great pictures Rob and ofcourse beautiful watches! I'm planning on buying the 47mm SS blue bezel.

The Diver looks so much bigger altough it's only 0.4mm more in diameter or are they not aligned??


----------



## raggyboy

Wow excellent shots!  Thanks for sharing. Both are great watches but personally I really like the pro diver but it's too big for me. So I'd go with the Titan.


----------



## berg35

Mandrake666 said:


> Great pictures Rob and ofcourse beautiful watches! I'm planning on buying the 47mm SS blue bezel.
> 
> The Diver looks so much bigger altough it's only 0.4mm more in diameter or are they not aligned??


Not 0,4mm it is 4mm bigger.


----------



## Callaway

Great shots! What are you using for gear and lens?


----------



## frp422

Stunning watch. Can't wait to see one in real life - they haven't shown up in UK jewellers just yet, but must be any day soon. The chrono is a monster, but really looking forward to the Titan "c" as it looks a few rungs up in quality from the stainless steel versions with the silver accents and ceramic insert. This could be my first Oris

Anthony


----------



## AIKO

I love the design of the ProDiver. But because it' crazy size, it is not an option for me (7.3 inch wrist) and many other people. A 47mm and 44mm version would make sense. The new Titan C is OK, but is kind of sterile.


----------



## Mandrake666

berg35 said:


> Not 0,4mm it is 4mm bigger.


Yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## cestommek

I like the prodiver,but i see big for me....i prefer the new SS titan,the ceramic bezel is beautiful
Thanks for pics!


----------



## link2derek

Nice pix, Rob!

_*D*_


----------



## naihet

thanks for the comparison pics! the 47 looks great!


----------



## SrAnderson

I like Prodiver bezel

nice pics

regards


----------



## wilfreb

i like the clasp a lot


----------



## KennyWYL

wow...the poll comparison are very very very close... :-!


----------



## justyli

I like dial, size and bezel of the ProDiver more.


----------



## Paquito63

Vote for Prodiver


----------



## Raez

That's a looker! It's like a very refined TT1. What's the price on that sucker?


----------



## por44

A real beast & standout!

Nice shots too!


----------



## Blackrover

As an Old Skool TT1 Titan Owner I would have to say the 47 C. Its simply gorgeous and a huge step up from the old 44mm Titan 1000m on my wrist now. Oris has taken a step in the right direction with this one.:-!

Regards,
Don


----------



## otown

Im going with the 47 c beacause i own one and its absoloutley awesome. My first Oris and definitely not my last.


----------



## BIGPOCKETS

Hey all....
Am a long time lover of ORIS, love their dressy watches & divers are value for money without competition.
Although I haven't seen the TITAN C 47 in person I have seen the Pro-Diver 51......
As much as I like BIG watches (this certainly fits the bill), the plastic bezel on the outter-side is a disaster!! It looks contrived & a last-minute addition.....I think it makes the watch look like a toy. Had the bezel been a brushed or polished metal, I think it would've really "finished" the look of it. Also the plastic piece between the pushers & crown look stupid, should be metal.
It's a shame IMO.

Now with the TITAN C 47, I agree that it needs some colour on the dial, either the orange plop-prof minute hand or something to lift the look. Some of the boutique brands are kicking a** when it comes to designing. It nees a point of difference.....:think::think:


----------



## DeanP

I think the black piece between/surrounding the crown and pushers is black PVD ss - no?


----------



## felixawc

wish they were both in steel, i like the feeling of having that extra weight on my wrist. definatly the prodiver chrono


----------



## DimeRazorback

Beautiful pics OP!

Here are a few of mine


----------



## kauebm

DimeRazorback said:


> Beautiful pics OP!
> 
> Here are a few of mine


Great pics!

By the way, what wrist size do you have?

Thanks!


----------



## Formula1fan

I just got mine...check it out...


----------



## DimeRazorback

kauebm said:


> Great pics!
> 
> By the way, what wrist size do you have?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks mate! :-!

Sorry for the slow reply. My wrist size is just on 7 inches


----------



## Stonechild

That titan Chrono is AWESOME...Jason Likes:-!


----------



## supaplex

What color is the lume on this ceramic 47mm diver, is it glowing on blue or green??


----------



## calibro9

blue


----------



## supaplex

Oh yes, that is the final seal of the deal. Options were black/orange and titanium C 47mm. :-!


----------



## calibro9

TITAN C... TRUST ME...Here is mine


----------



## saintchuck

Such an awesome looking watch, I really like it.

However, when I saw it in person and put it on my wrist I was really surprised by 2 things:
1) It is considerably lighter than the steel 47 divers, which is great.
2) This is the thickest watch I have ever seen. I had trouble getting my dress shirt cuff over it. 

If it was a tad thinner I would get one for sure&#8230;&#8230;I might still get one&#8230;but, thinner would be better.


----------



## Teddyhanna

*I have to say the Titan "C" looks awesome and concrats...|> I have owned 2 Oris's before the Regulateur and the Carlos Coste both were the red&black bezel. *


----------



## calibro9

saintchuck said:


> Such an awesome looking watch, I really like it.
> 
> However, when I saw it in person and put it on my wrist I was really surprised by 2 things:
> 1) It is considerably lighter than the steel 47 divers, which is great.
> 2) This is the thickest watch I have ever seen. I had trouble getting my dress shirt cuff over it.
> 
> If it was a tad thinner I would get one for sure&#8230;&#8230;I might still get one&#8230;but, thinner would be better.


Ya it doesn't fit under the dress shirt cuff but I just wear it with dress shirts anyways..People always notice it too!


----------



## kdsarch

calibro9 said:


> Ya it doesn't fit under the dress shirt cuff but I just wear it with dress shirts anyways..People always notice it too!


Does anybody have an idea as to the thickness? I checked the specs on their website, but there was not a mention to thickness.


----------



## watchu2

I'd say 15-16mm range on mine. Love the watch. I brushed the bracelet and absolutely am infatuated with it. Great size and presence, yet light weight. I highly recommend this one. |>


----------



## blbarron

Love both & the new Titan C is really calling to me lately, congrats on getting one & thanks for all the comparison pics.


----------



## ParadiseWatch

Beautiful watch and incredible photos.


----------



## vegasvince

I have a tt1 Ti and after seeing all these awesome pics, I wanna flip my TT1 for the 47C! The 47 C looks amazing!!|>


----------



## TRW Motorsport

I cannot say enough good things about the "C"!

My first but certainly not last Oris :-!


----------



## underpar

Is this 47c model ref number 643.7638.74.54mb or is that the older version? Anyone know the retail off hand?


----------



## TimeFlies33

Did you know this watch was discontinued 2013? 47mm is hard to come by and 44mm seems impossible. Had to get mine shipped in from Germany while on a business trip to Aberdeen. No regrets. Fantastic piece!


----------



## TimeFlies33

How did you add photos to post?


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Congrats, I have the same watch--minus the bracelet and titanium!  I think it's a great looking watch and prefer the look of the Diver series watches to the newer Aquis watches (though I love the depth gauge watches!). I have a '13/'14 Oris catalog+price list and as mentioned above, it looks like they've discontinued the 47 mm diver watches (they don't appear to make any 47mm watches, regardless of product line) and no longer make a Diver small second hand watch--I'm glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## TimeFlies33




----------



## TimeFlies33

Agreed, and if I couldn't find the titan C my next choice was the SS diver. Some photos below.


----------



## Mickyg

The oris AD in Blackpool has a used 44mm titan small seconds for sale, about 12 months or so old, he offered it me at £1100 a few weeks back but I'm sure he will deal on it, if anyone still interested.
please note I don't work for him.


----------

